# HELP! Frog bloated and floating on top of tank



## Quint (Jan 2, 2010)

In an other thread (my first post) I mentioned having problems feeding my two African Dwarf frogs.

Tonight I found the smaller one (presumably male) floating at top of the tank (very rarely ventures 'up top' except for gulps of air) - his belly is huge and I thought him dead as the Platy's kept biting him. Only thing I could think of was put him back in the filter where I kept finding him previously. Half hour later he is moving slightly and staying at the bottom, so still alive - but for how long?

Any ideas what it is, what I can do, and will he survive? Is it purely a case of overfeeding? I did notice the buddha bellies this morning so haven't fed them today, good job as there might have been an explosion!

Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

Well I know for Malawi Cichlids there is a thing called Malawi bloat, where they can bloat up like that from overfeeding, too much protein, and stress, and they often die.


----------



## Jerabu (Jan 14, 2010)

A had an African clawed do that, and he died about a week later. Frogs are susceptible to a vast number of things that do not plague the rest of the vertebrate world.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

There is a mod at the following site named FrogLover. I don't know him well, but with a name like that he should be able to help you.

http://theaquarium.animal-world.com


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

i have 3 dwarf frogs in my one of my tanks, they seem to do this from time to time, i would not be to worried unless their up there for 2 or more days, hope this helped


----------



## sakarptitsa (Jan 7, 2010)

it sounds like it could be Dropsy... frogs can get it quite easily.


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

yea looks like it from the pic


----------

